# anyone have a history even close to mine....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 4, 2010)

a grandparent that came by herself in 1918 from warsaw poland to brooklyn NY at 20 years of age....raised two children by herself, learned english at PS 66 in 1922 & worked as a sewing machine operator....no one not even close....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 4, 2010)

anybody care?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> anybody care?



dont know & dont care....seriously how much can u type about skiing & mtn biking? most of life is boring....


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

My great grandfather owned the factory she worked at...


----------



## Glenn (May 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ....no one not even close....



What do you mean by this? I want to make sure I'm reading it correctly before I respond. Are you saying no one has a similar story regarding what your grandmother went through?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> ....seriously how much can u type about skiing & mtn biking? most of life is boring....


Anyone here finding life boring?  Certainly not I.  I could talk skiing from now until November...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> My great grandfather owned the factory she worked at...



Friggin-A-Funny shit D :-D  :-D


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Friggin-A-Funny shit D :-D  :-D



yeah - my family has been here since the late 1600's...  So...  I got stories...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah - my family has been here since the late 1600's...  So...  I got stories...



same, at least on my mom's side.  

The Fenno House in Old Sturbridge Village is a family home.  

http://www.osv.org/explore_learn/village_tour.html?L=20


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> What do you mean by this? I want to make sure I'm reading it correctly before I respond. Are you saying no one has a similar story regarding what your grandmother went through?



He needs to take a look around.

Attn:  Eric/BB/Disembowler:  "_*DOOD...this is America*_.  Stop showing your ignorance and acknowledge that everyone's got stories.  Don't believe me?  Get your ass off the couch and take a less-then-385-mile-round-trip to Ellis Island."

PS Let me know if you wanna hear my story of how my grandfather left Ireland with nothing but the clothes on his back after the Easter Uprising of 1916.  Actually, dood, why don't you make a post asking to hear everyone's stories?


----------



## powpig2002 (May 5, 2010)

you left out the part where your great great........... grandparents hung out in the desert with moses and ate manna and stuff. hey wait. maybe it was a typo and they ate nanna and they were like the original donner party.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

maybe he's just proud of his new found family history...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2010)

Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! Both sides :  the Irish the Italian / me  and the Polish  and Austrian sides/ my wife  all had this kind of beginning .  In 2 cases the original immigrant was a single teenager  

We are an immigrant nation that sure as hell isn't news .


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

My dad escaped Nazi's and then the Russians. But I'm sure it's not nearly as interesting as your history ... :smash:


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My dad escaped Nazi's and then the Russians. But I'm sure it's not nearly as interesting as your history ... :smash:



Somebody thought so. He has a published book, after all.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My dad escaped Nazi's and then the Russians. But I'm sure it's not nearly as interesting as your history ... :smash:





severine said:


> Somebody thought so. He has a published book, after all.




Maybe we could send Eric a copy.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

I have no history.  I'm so awesome I made myself from gravel, 10 penny nails and no 2 fuel oil.  Mixed together in a cement truck.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> same, at least on my mom's side.
> 
> The Fenno House in Old Sturbridge Village is a family home.
> 
> http://www.osv.org/explore_learn/village_tour.html?L=20



That's pretty cool!


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> I have no history.  I'm so awesome I made myself from gravel, 10 penny nails and no 2 fuel oil.  Mixed together in a cement truck.



Are you the chosen one?


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Are you the chosen one?



Only if everyone else has been picked...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

I'm an American :flag:


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2010)

My family has been here since at least 1660. My wife moved here form Poland when she was 12. Does that count as similar?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty cool!



I haven't been back to see it in many years.  It used to be that our family could enter the the park free of charge because 'our' property was donated.  Not sure if it's still the case.


----------



## SkiDork (May 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> I have no history.  I'm so awesome I made myself from gravel, 10 penny nails and no 2 fuel oil.  Mixed together in a cement truck.



thats actually historical, so in essence you are incorrect


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I haven't been back to see it in many years.  It used to be that our family could enter the the park free of charge because 'our' property was donated.  Not sure if it's still the case.



I went there a bunch of times when I was in school and I brought my wife there once since.  When my kids get a little older I'll be bringing them too.  It's a cool place.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> thats actually historical, so in essence you are incorrect



Never question the chosen one!


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2010)

Wow, its officially summer in here...despite me changing the skin back to blue.


----------



## powpig2002 (May 5, 2010)

he did poke the wasp nest with a stick


----------



## jrmagic (May 5, 2010)

^ Yes he did. My great grandmother came from Russia alone when she was 13 shortly before the revolution and went through  lots o' chit.  Of course that couldn't be similar:roll:


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> My dad escaped Nazi's and then the Russians.




My dad escaped New Jersey and moved to CT.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> My dad escaped New Jersey and moved to CT.



Wow....   Figured it would be the other way around


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> he did poke the wasp nest with a stick



Yup.  And now he's tucked his tail between his legs and walked away.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Yup.  And now he's tucked his tail between his legs and walked away.



Or maybe he's cooking up some salmon...


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Or maybe he's cooking up some salmon...


I really want to put salmon in the Orion...


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I really want to put salmon in the Orion...



haven't done salmon yet, but have done trout.  was awesome


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Wow....   Figured it would be the other way around



HA, he's in Florida now so i guess he escaped CT too


----------



## mondeo (May 5, 2010)

Marc said:


> I have no history. I'm so awesome I made myself from gravel, 10 penny nails and no 2 fuel oil. Mixed together in a cement truck.


I transcend space and time, thus only having omnipresence. No history.

But mainly, I clear my browser of all traces of where I've been quite frequently.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2010)

Relatives "escaped" from the English Monarchy and immigrated to this country on The Mayflower  .  I can throw in a couple of President's too in the 'ol family tree, including one who's got his picture on the back of some paper that the treasury prints if you want too 

Can add some stuff pertaining to D-Day and Iwo Jima and taking a business from nothing to very successfull for an extra tidbit or two also


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Relatives "escaped" from the English Monarchy and immigrated to this country on The Mayflower  .  I can throw in a couple of President's too in the 'ol family tree, including one who's got his picture on the back of some paper that the treasury prints if you want too
> 
> Can add some stuff pertaining to D-Day and Iwo Jima and taking a business from nothing to very successfull for an extra tidbit or two also



Damn, you know peeps.


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> a grandparent that came by herself in 1918 from warsaw poland to brooklyn NY at 20 years of age....raised two children by herself, learned english at PS 66 in 1922 & worked as a sewing machine operator....


Yea... but did she walk through the snow uphill both ways....


----------



## snoseek (May 5, 2010)

I am a pretty direct descendant of Joseph Smith from my moms side. Always a bonus with all the freaky mormon chicks haha.


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (May 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> a grandparent that came by herself in 1918 from warsaw poland to brooklyn NY at 20 years of age....raised two children by herself, learned english at PS 66 in 1922 & worked as a sewing machine operator....no one not even close....



Are you for real???? I assume there is a chapter reserved on how she had the children and what happen to grandpa....

Your story is no better or different than anyone else on here. Why do you think you are the only one????


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> Your story is no better or different than anyone else on here. Why do you think you are the only one????



Did you not get the memo?  Sorry...you'd have to use the search function, but apparently, he's the "chosen one."


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> He needs to take a look around.
> 
> Attn:  Eric/BB/Disembowler:  "_*DOOD...this is America*_.  Stop showing your ignorance and acknowledge that everyone's got stories.  Don't believe me?  Get your ass off the couch and take a less-then-385-mile-round-trip to Ellis Island."
> 
> PS Let me know if you wanna hear my story of how my grandfather left Ireland with nothing but the clothes on his back after the Easter Uprising of 1916.  Actually, dood, why don't you make a post asking to hear everyone's stories?



Are you familiar of the term Pogrom? hitler based germanys problems on less than 1% of the population Jews!! when ww2 started there were 70 mil people in germany 500,000 were Jews....most were small business owners very few in government....


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Relatives "escaped" from the English Monarchy and immigrated to this country on The Mayflower  .  I can throw in a couple of President's too in the 'ol family tree, including one who's got his picture on the back of some paper that the treasury prints if you want too
> 
> Can add some stuff pertaining to D-Day and Iwo Jima and taking a business from nothing to very successfull for an extra tidbit or two also



No chit Jeff.  We may be related.

Roots back to Miles Standish, John Alden and Stephen Hopkins here.  Yeah, a soldier with short man syndrome, a cooper and a mutineer.  I got good roots, right?


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> No chit Jeff.  We may be related.
> 
> Roots back to Miles Standish, John Alden and Stephen Hopkins here.  Yeah, a soldier with short man syndrome, a cooper and a mutineer.  I got good roots, right?



Roots are solid there in my book Marc!


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Damn, you know peeps.



Camp, I like to think that when they were bopping away with their significant others all those years ago, that they knew they'd be lucky enough to have me as part of their family tree one day!  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

Most famous person in my family os James G Blaine...
Sec of State for Arthur and Garfield


----------



## wa-loaf (May 6, 2010)

My moms side goes back to the founder of Smith College and on to some of the early colonists.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

I'm the last direct descendant of Jesus. So there.


----------



## ctenidae (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> I'm the last direct descendant of Jesus. So there.



Last, or latest? Because, you know, it's pretty cool either way.

You know who else was the latest direct descendant of Jesus?
That's right- Jesus' son. He was Jewish, too.
But a plumber, not a carpenter. Very upsetting that he didn't take up the trade.


----------



## mondeo (May 6, 2010)

I really don't know much about my history, other than supposedly it goes back to a King or something somewhere. Don't particularly care. My mom's parents were a carpenter and a school teacher, and they raised one of the hardest working people I know. My other grandfather owned a saw blade factory and, grandmother was a nurse. Raised one of the strongest people I know. My parents combined to raise three successful children that aren't wholey self absorbed.

What does the history matter if the end of the line is crap?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> I'm the last direct descendant of Jesus. So there.



IMMACULATE!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> What does the history matter if the end of the line is crap?


I think you summed up this whole thread in a rather concise and clear manner. :beer:


----------



## Edd (May 6, 2010)

mondeo said:


> What does the history matter if the end of the line is crap?



I agree strongly with this.  The drive some people have to discover their ancestors is baffling to me, as if it matters.  All that counts is your actions and how you treat others.  Your stock doesn't rise or fall because your great-great grandsomething was a saint or an asshole.


----------



## Paul (May 6, 2010)

Edd said:


> I agree strongly with this.  The drive some people have to discover their ancestors is baffling to me, as if it matters.  All that counts is your actions and how you treat others.  Your stock doesn't rise or fall because your great-great grandsomething was a saint or an asshole.



That reminds me...

My Great-great-great-great-great grand uncle was Saint Asshole.

Not that it matters...


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Edd said:


> I agree strongly with this.  The drive some people have to discover their ancestors is baffling to me, as if it matters.  All that counts is your actions and how you treat others.  Your stock doesn't rise or fall because your great-great grandsomething was a saint or an asshole.



Because it's interesting and as a hobby, better than drinking?

I don't know, my grandfather spent a lot of his retirement digging up family history and genealogy.  I amassed a great wealth of information that I still find information.

I hope you're not trying to make sense of a hobby like that on a skiing message board.  That would be most ironical.


----------



## Edd (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Because it's interesting and as a hobby, better than drinking?



Better than drink-?..skip it.  Slap yourself.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

I have two grandfathers who both served on Tinian island.  One was on the mechanic crew for the Enola Gay.  The other was the navigator on the Necessary Evil.  They didn't knew each other.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 6, 2010)

Paul said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> My Great-great-great-great-great grand uncle was Saint Asshole.
> 
> Not that it matters...



Of course it matters!!  Is he the Patron Saint of BM's?  What does the holy card look like?  Do you have a direct line and can intercede for those who suffer from diahhrea and/or chronic constipation?

I dunno...anybody named Saint Asshole probably isn't Jewish...


----------



## legalskier (May 6, 2010)

My mother was a hamster and my father reeked of elderberries.


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2010)

legalskier said:


> My mother was a hamster and my father reeked of elderberries.



I remember them farting in your general direction.


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> I remember them farting in your general direction.



Did they speak with an outrageous accent?


----------



## Marc (May 7, 2010)

Paul said:


> Did they speak with an outrageous accent?



Go and boil your bottoms, you son of a silly persons.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

Marc said:


> Go and boil your bottoms, you son of a silly persons.



Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.


----------



## SkiDork (May 7, 2010)

this is an ex-parrot...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Of course it matters!!  Is he the Patron Saint of BM's?  What does the holy card look like?  Do you have a direct line and can intercede for those who suffer from diahhrea and/or chronic constipation?



Why do you need some help in that dept?


----------



## jrmagic (May 7, 2010)

dmc said:


> Most famous person in my family os James G Blaine...
> Sec of State for Arthur and Garfield




Hey I remember reading about him in college. He ran for president against Grover Clevenand which ran a smear campaign against Blaine---- Blaine Blaine James G. Blaine. Big fat liar from the state of Maine.  lol.  Not to be outdone, Blaine's camp retorted with Ma Ma where's my Pa? referring to Cleveland's illegitame child.   Ok I know a useless fact that has been stuck in my brain for 20+ years......


----------



## dmc (May 7, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> Hey I remember reading about him in college. He ran for president against Grover Clevenand which ran a smear campaign against Blaine---- Blaine Blaine James G. Blaine. Big fat liar from the state of Maine.  lol.  Not to be outdone, Blaine's camp retorted with Ma Ma where's my Pa? referring to Cleveland's illegitame child.   Ok I know a useless fact that has been stuck in my brain for 20+ years......



Yup....  He got smeared...  May explain my political tenacity.. 

But I got Maine roots...  So thats cool...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time.



That's the best part.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 9, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------

